# Check out my Mom's Wedding pictures :D



## Chichimoge (Aug 18, 2009)

You see... my Mom got this photography site a few Months ago, she is really excited about it... I help her build it all the time, and she thanks me for it. But I feel really bad... I mean REALLY bad that she hasn't really got any viewers, let alone sales. I almost cried the other day. Sorry if I sound stupid  this just means a lot to her. So if you could, could you check out here site?

Creative Images By Dorann

I would really appreciate it  tell me if there is anything to the site that you do not like. The layout, the prices. I could help fix it. (btw, I'm not teller her I'm advertising for her, I want hurt her feelings).

Thank you so much! :hugs:

This is pretty much a copy/paste for another board... but I thought I'd post it here as well, seeing that you can post wedding stuff here.


----------



## ocular (Aug 18, 2009)

You've posted in the wrong section. 

Personal and Professional Photography Websites - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum, otherwise people are likely to ignore you.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow.  I looked.  I would suggest your mom look to apprentice with a pro in the area if possible.  She could use some mentoring, I think.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Aug 18, 2009)

Nikon D80 with kit 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 lens explains alot.

Maybe she had a speedlight, but why not bounce the flash at the reception?  I agree with the above.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Aug 19, 2009)

The website will get viewers if your website has good SEO techniques and link building coupled with a design and great content to meet that demand as well. You might want to look into that (for your mom), if she is wishing to get viewers in the long run.

Displaying a few photos on cyber space with a custom domain name is really only the first step in reaching out for viewers. That's my honest opinion.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure what you want. If this site has been set up as a pro (you mentioned "prices") then I would encourage her to follow Manaheim's advice. If it is simply to show friends her hobby pics it will do, but she could do that on flickr or such like.
So my question to you would be, what level does she see her self at and where is she wanting to go with it?
Encourage her to join the forum and post some pics in the beginners section for c&c which will help her im,prove her photography.


----------



## Photochick (Sep 9, 2009)

I looked at some of the wedding stuff.  I think that if her customers are happy, than that is what truly matters.  She may need more practice, but everyone has to start somewhere.  I think that she is blessed to have a child like you.  You are sweet to help your mom with her website and care so much about her feelings.  Keep it up!


----------

